# Nice Kitty?



## Bretrick (Dec 14, 2021)

My next door neighbour (Alwyn) has been looking after his daughter's cat for about a month.
Everyday I would see the cat sitting by the door, all mournful, obviously wanting to be outside in the sun. I did keep saying to Alwyn, "Poor puss wants to go outside"
"Can't do that, it will run away"
5 days ago, Puss was sitting in Alwyn's lap, Alwyn stood up suddenly, sending Puss flying. Puss went into a rage, grabbed hold of his calf muscle with his claws, sunk his teeth in, twisted his head and ripped a large chunk of muscle out, down to the bone. Totally bleed profusely all over his unit, bathroom. Collapsed, dragged himself to the phone, rang ambulance and spent 4 days in Hospital.
Poor Puss. Got his revenge


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 14, 2021)

Heavens I have had a cat/s for most of my life and have never seen that kind of reaction. I can’t help but think there has to be more to the story, puss must have suffered in other ways, I would say.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2021)

That's horrible  provoked or not.

Hope  Alwyn is ecovering  without any  side effects,, cat scratch fever or   fear of cats.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 17, 2021)

My son brought me a cat last week.  She hides under the bed or behind the sofa and
only comes out once I have gone to bed.  She is a healthy 5 year old female; other
than that I don't know her history.  I have not had a chance to bond with her
and wonder if I ever will.  What are my options?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2021)

We had this cat.
Family loved him.
Me. not much of a cat man.
Dogs, love all dogs
Cats? They're like wimin in cheap fur coats

Anyway, this cat climbed up onto my lap
I was watching a baseball game
I started petting it
It got all purry...making that motor noise
Thought I was doin' a good thing
Kept petting...rather absent mindedly 

Then it's ears went back
Tail started twitching 
Eyes went flat

Then it jumped straight up
Whirled around and clawed the heck outa my face and hands

Sprang to the floor
Shook itself

Then looked at me, like 'how could you?'
and sauntered off

No, I'm not much of a cat man


----------



## Devi (Dec 17, 2021)

Some cats only like to be petted for so long; you just have to pay attention.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 17, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> My son brought me a cat last week.  She hides under the bed or behind the sofa and
> only comes out once I have gone to bed.  She is a healthy 5 year old female; other
> than that I don't know her history.  I have not had a chance to bond with her
> and wonder if I ever will.  What are my options?


Just give her time and let her get used to you and start trusting you slowly and be gentle with her. She is in a strange place and with someone that she isn't used to. I've had several like this and when I would take it slow and was gentle with them, they started trusting me. My neighbor has one like this and she is slowly starting to trust me also. I'm gentle with her also.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 17, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> That's horrible  provoked or not.
> 
> Hope  Alwyn is ecovering  without any  side effects,, cat scratch fever or   fear of cats.


He is slowly recovering. He no longer has the cat staying with him


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 17, 2021)

Whenever I read of someone who has been killed by their 'pet' tiger or lion, I always feel like they must not have had enough regular cats or they would have been more aware of how unpredictable cats are.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2021)

Devi said:


> Some cats only like to be petted for so long; you just have to pay attention.


That's what my hippie buddy told me


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Cats are very complex and sensitive creatures.  To have one means you need to understand what makes them tick.  You do not own them.  They own you.  Most dogs love you, but when a cat loves you it means you are truly special.  It is rewarding.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 17, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> My son brought me a cat last week.  She hides under the bed or behind the sofa and
> only comes out once I have gone to bed.  She is a healthy 5 year old female; other
> than that I don't know her history.  I have not had a chance to bond with her
> and wonder if I ever will.  What are my options?


We had a similar cat, five-year-old smooth haired grey, a real beauty. He would hide, not come out, buy the rescue centre explained that he had been so badly beaten that he trusted nobody. A lot of love and coaxing encouraged him, eventually he bonded with us and our other two cats. What a character, his purr sounded more like he was gargling, but he was a fabulous cat. We had to say farewell some years ago now, he's waiting for us at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> 5 days ago, Puss was sitting in Alwyn's lap, Alwyn stood up suddenly, sending Puss flying. Puss went into a rage, grabbed hold of his calf muscle with his claws, sunk his teeth in, twisted his head and ripped a large chunk of muscle out, down to the bone. Totally bleed profusely all over his unit, bathroom. Collapsed, dragged himself to the phone, rang ambulance and spent 4 days in Hospital.
> Poor Puss. Got his revenge


Hard to believe the severity of that cat attack, unless it's a wild cat.  I doubt a domestic can would cause such damage and hospitalization.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hard to believe the severity of that cat attack, unless it's a wild cat.  I doubt a domestic can would cause such damage and hospitalization.


Pet cat. So much blood on the carpet. Terrible injury.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 18, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> My son brought me a cat last week.  She hides under the bed or behind the sofa and
> only comes out once I have gone to bed.  She is a healthy 5 year old female; other
> than that I don't know her history.  I have not had a chance to bond with her
> and wonder if I ever will.  What are my options?


A number of years ago, i adopted one of the first cats that i fostered…reason being he was a gentle yet very timid kitty who spent the better part of a month underneath my bed. I thought it would be cruel to have him go thru yet another adjustment period in yet another new home, so he took my last name and became a full time permanent member of my household. Within a couple of months he got to where he was spending more time out in the main part of the house than under the bed & eventually got to the point where he only went under the bed if there was a loud noise that really spooked him.
My guess is that your new cat will come around too if you give him time to work thru his fear.
Keep us posted!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> My son brought me a cat last week.  She hides under the bed or behind the sofa and
> only comes out once I have gone to bed.  She is a healthy 5 year old female; other
> than that I don't know her history.  I have not had a chance to bond with her
> and wonder if I ever will.  What are my options?


You're very kind for taking her in.    A week is a very short time, she may be stressed, fearful and insecure.  Like you said, you're not sure of her history, she may have been abused.  The good thing is she comes out once you've gone to bed, that is hopeful.  

I truly feel you will bond with her sooner than you think.  I recommend you just spend a lot of quiet time with her.  Sit on the floor if possible when watching TV or reading.  She needs to see that you are a source of security and calm comfort.  Let her come to you.  You can gently talk to her, maybe put a small treat, piece of cheese, near you and calmly welcome her to come and enjoy it.   Ignore her until she approaches on her own.

It will be a wait, but if you let her respond at her own pace, I believe it will be well worth it for both of you.  Hugs.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 18, 2021)

It may well take several months, and I say that from
experience.....good luck.....much patience....


----------

